# Custom ROM comparison database 2.0 (open to edit for public now!!!)



## nimrodity (Oct 13, 2013)

*UPDATE: Database 3.0 can now be found here*


Someone asked me to create a thread here for my custom ROM comparison database, so that's what I'm doing here now.
A few words from my side so you know what to expect of it and clear things up.
This is the original text I posted on my blog, so I'll just put it up here as well.






> At the end of last week, I asked on G+ what to do next, an app comparison or a new custom ROM review. On of the first answers that got my attention was someone asking for a custom ROM comparison instead. I thought about it for a while how this could works since I can’t show them off side by side and it would be difficult no matter what. While thinking along I also remembered one post on YouTube where a viewer gave me the constructive criticism on the videos getting too long, especially the part where I listed all the features in the video review. I told him I am aware of that fact but I still haven’t found the right solution to make the videos shorter without missing any important specs. After some more thinking the idea of the comparison database was born.
> The idea behind the database
> 
> Creating a database that contains all the available features clearly visible and quickly to access for everybody was actually the hopefully right solution. Using it I don’t need to waste anymore time on rattling down the whole list in my video… this saves me a whole lot of time but of course also you. And if someone wants to know if a specific feature is available in the reviewed ROM he can just quickly check the database and look for it, it’s as easy as that. Of course this method also allows me to focus more on the important aspects of the ROM itself.
> ...

Click to collapse



Features of the database
--------------------------------------------------
- detailed list of all possible custom ROM feaures (~100 at the moment, constantly growing)
- containing 13 of the most popular ROMs + stock Android ROM + Xposed Framework to compare with each other (list is still growing)
- a lot of useful additional informations like links to downloads, ROM's websites, G+ communities and much more
- everything is sorted logically and color coded for fast and easy comparison
- all features have a quick explanation, expecially helpful for custom ROM beginners
- a lot of maintainers to keep it updated as good as possible (12 maintainers at the moment) - always looking for more, feel free to join
- constantly working on improving and enhancing the database


here is the link to the *database 2.0* - thx to @parker09




*some additional videos to explain the whole thing again...*














Please feel free to leave any comments.
I'm a real Google docs noob so if someone maybe wants to help me clean it up and polish the style, just contact me.
And if this thread is posted in the wrong section, please just let me know.

*UPDATE new host*

*Updates*



*Update*
I read the posts here and on the portal and wanna set some things straight.
I do the database including the reviews in my free time, but besides that I´m also blogging,doing app/device reviews, how to´s and similar stuff so time for the database is therefore limited. That´s the reason I can´t progress with the database as fast as I would like to, also my way of testing takes up a lot of time. 
I will of course try to do it as frequently as possible and of course ROMs like AOKP and Omni will follow in time.
That´s it for that.
Regarding mistakes and such, I know the database isn´t flawless but I´m not doing errors on purpose. About missing features of certain ROMs, it is possible some ROMs now have features that weren´t available at my time reviewing it but it´s almost impossible for me to keep track of all changes since I use different ROMs all the time and can´t always go back to already reviewed ones.

*Update 2*
Big change, after all what I read, I finally decided to make the database *open to edit for public*. Everyone can add ROMs and changes as he wishes to. I only ask users to be resposible and keep everything clean. Feel free to make new entries or correct errors if found. I think this is the best way for the database to grow.
The 2nd change is the move to another design made by @parker09 that is way nicer and better in my opinion.
The old one will still stay but won´t be updated anymore I think. So don´t forget to change your current link to the new one.
*BIG THX* to everyone in advance who decides to particate on working on the database, I hope the new way is a win for everyone.

*Update 3*
Sorry to say but the open to public idea wasn't the best it seems since the database somehow got messed up a bit. I want to prevent this from happening that's why I have some rules now to hopefully keep things clean and right this time.
Everyone is still welcome to participate in maintaining the database but has to do following now in order to get permissions to edit. 
This reason for the rules is so I can better keep track of what gets changed by who and I know which parts are getting updated and which not.
    

*How to get permission to edit?*
Please contact me via PM on xda with the following title...
*maintain custom ROM database "your email adress" "your google name"* (the name that will appear when editing the document)
- Please also write down your name and email again within the pm just to be sure
- Please tell me which ROM(s) you would like to maintain or what you plan to edit. 
- Please tell me if it is ok to add you to hangouts, this would make the teamwork faster and easier

*Rules for maintainers*
can now be found directly in the database

I want this so I have a list of all the maintainer and know who does what, so things don't get mixed up like 2 people editing one rom at the same time getting each other between in their way. This gives me a better overview so I can track the changes.

*THANKS TO*



-----------------------------------------------
n3ocort3x - AICP Team member
owain94 - PACman Team member
vedantgp - CyanFox Team member - Special thanks for a lot of groundwork&more
josegalre - Special thanks for a lot of groundwork&more
jrudyk
msn.debord
louisjms
lordbalmon
septigation
l3v14n


----------



## benkxda (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank your for publishing it here as well. This will be helpful for all of us. :good:


----------



## cordell12 (Oct 16, 2013)

SlimBean has Breathing SMS. I should know I ported it  (its in MMS settings)


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

cordell12 said:


> SlimBean has Breathing SMS. I should know I ported it  (its in MMS settings)

Click to collapse



Maybe it didn't have it back when I reviewed it or I missed it. Will change it later. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## felix1234 (Oct 16, 2013)

Can you add what you can do with stock+GravityBox? Then people can see which benefits they can get without flashing roms.


----------



## itechengine (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi nimrodity,

please make it available as a online tool for all ROM makers, so that they can update it as and when possible. and then there's no need you to update it.


----------



## parker09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice I did a column for Paranoid Android (as best I can - some features I don't know what they do) but did as best I could so if you want to copy & paste it.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VoZ1l0bWxoYnVzek9oNnhlWXc&usp=drive_web#gid=1

On the second sheet I started one ages ago and that's the style I went with, and you hover over for what their options are.


----------



## Sblast (Oct 16, 2013)

Interesting, but what I would really love to see is developers from cross-ROM platforms joining hands


----------



## maxver0 (Oct 16, 2013)

Lastest Carbon have got Paranoid PIE.


----------



## nitramaster (Oct 16, 2013)

*Small adjustments*

You had a really great idea by doing this. I once search for something similar to this spredsheet and didn't find anything useful...till now!!

You did a wonderful job!

I just noticed 1 small thing and my other point is a suggestion:

1. In CM10.2 you have an option for the vibration intensity only, so maybe you could add to the "vibration" section: yes, but limited.
2. My suggestion would be to add another "spec" for the ROM. It would be "screen color/gamma calibration". It's a very interesting feature and CM10.2 (latest nightly) has it.

What do you think?

Thanks
Keep up the good work!:good:


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

maxver0 said:


> Lastest Carbon have got Paranoid PIE.

Click to collapse



I know but it didn't back then when I reviewed it. I can't always update the database especially with the old review build date. It would be too hard to keep track of all.


----------



## EnricoD (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for Your work... Hope You will add more ROMs to this database  and I hope other members will help You to get the info You need for awesome ROMs like:
Purity...
crdroid
XenonHD
Liquid Smooth
Vanir
Carbon
Illusion
beanstalk
Jellybam
... and more AOSPs
 ... ... ... ... OMNI 

Purity, Vanir, Jellybam and XenonHD should be simple to track because devs keep the same MODs&features... little changes on every new build

More difficult to track other ROMs that add&remove features very often 

I can't help You because I'm a Stockish man  and I won't try AOSPs for now 

Thanks for useful database, It will sure help me when I will going to flash new rom


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

felix1234 said:


> Can you add what you can do with stock+GravityBox? Then people can see which benefits they can get without flashing roms.

Click to collapse



Doesn't really make sense since it's all about custom Roms but I already thought about doing a separate review for the blog. 
Not sure about your idea, will think about it though


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

itechengine said:


> Hi nimrodity,
> 
> please make it available as a online tool for all ROM makers, so that they can update it as and when possible. and then there's no need you to update it.

Click to collapse



As you can see by my simple list I don't know much higher about docs and I have no clue how to do such a tool. The idea sounds really cool if someone knows how to do that and wants to help out just contact me


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

parker09 said:


> Nice I did a column for Paranoid Android (as best I can - some features I don't know what they do) but did as best I could so if you want to copy & paste it.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VoZ1l0bWxoYnVzek9oNnhlWXc&usp=drive_web#gid=1
> 
> On the second sheet I started one ages ago and that's the style I went with, and you hover over for what their options are.

Click to collapse



Will check it later. If you see my YouTube channel you see my PA rant. I don't really have that much interest updating the database with PA since I'm not really a big fan of the to work. Nothing personal but I just can't get warm with their Rom


----------



## pemell (Oct 16, 2013)

@nimrodity

Great work. Important factors when choosing rom could besides features be "RAM usage on clean install and no tweaks/installed apps" and benchmarks based on the same conditions.

But anyways, awesome work :thumbup:


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

pemell said:


> @nimrodity
> 
> Great work. Important factors when choosing rom could besides features be "RAM usage on clean install and no tweaks/installed apps" and benchmarks based on the same conditions.
> 
> But anyways, awesome work :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Sorry I won't including benchmarks since they have nothing to say about performance in daily use. They are no important factor for me. Same for the rest, also I mention performance and such in my video reviews, don't plan on adding that stuff directly into the database though


----------



## eterna7 (Oct 16, 2013)

On Cyanogenmod it says :
Volume Music Controls : music controls visible only but not with volume buttons.

You can control the music with the Volume buttons whilst being locked.

And if Poweroptions refer to the "menu" that shows when pressing the power button, you can en/disable airplane mode and select "Screenshot". And you can switch between Silent/Vibrate/Sound Profile.


----------



## jwchips (Oct 16, 2013)

*Why no MIUI?*

Great work! Just one little nag - why no mention of MIUI? It's distinct feature set should surely warrant a review, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

jwchips said:


> Great work! Just one little nag - why no mention of MIUI? It's distinct feature set should surely warrant a review, but that's just my opinion.

Click to collapse



My database is far from being complete, I just started . I chose my Roms randomly until now. Miui is still possible to come


----------



## Girish_J (Oct 16, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> My database is far from being complete, I just started . I chose my Roms randomly until now. Miui is still possible to come

Click to collapse



Yea add MIUI too... supercool UI and a completely different android feel


----------



## sergioart24 (Oct 16, 2013)

*This is the best post EVER!*

As said, aside from the ROMs themselves, this is the best post I've ever seen. I've been wanting to do something similar, but never got around it. Still, if you want, I change ROMs on a weekly basis, so I could help you with the database.

Thank you again.


----------



## EnricoD (Oct 16, 2013)

sergioart24 said:


> As said, aside from the ROMs themselves, this is the best post I've ever seen. I've been wanting to do something similar, but never got around it. Still, if you want, I change ROMs on a weekly basis, so I could help you with the database.
> 
> Thank you again.

Click to collapse



You should find more serial flasher like him


----------



## steviemch (Oct 16, 2013)

Great idea, gives people (noob or otherwise) a list of the features at a glance. All it needs now is more ROMs added, Paranoid Android and AOKP should be added asap!


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

steviemch said:


> Great idea, gives people (noob or otherwise) a list of the features at a glance. All it needs now is more ROMs added, Paranoid Android and AOKP should be added asap!

Click to collapse



I was already working on aokp but had to abort it for some reaso, will ddefinitely get back to it ASAP. 
PA was already in there but I decided to delete it because it would have pissed of a lot of PA fans. 
I reviewed it, you can check the PA rant video on my channel. But some user made a feature list, I think I will take that but not do an additional review as long as my opinion of the rom doesn't change. 
I will update my op later to set some things straight


----------



## SecUpwN (Oct 16, 2013)

@nimrodity, please include AOKP!


----------



## steviemch (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm going to check out your PA rant now, I'm intrigued! 

Sent by carrier pigeon.


----------



## penser (Oct 16, 2013)

PAC has a lot of incorrect spots. It _does_ have last app button, kill task button, power button, and app window button. It also has hidden navbar, breathing sms and breathing missed calls. Please fix these, and _please_ remove line 35 (Slim PIE) because obviously only Slim is going to have it, and it already describes it in line 19.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

penser said:


> PAC has a lot of incorrect spots. It _does_ have last app button, kill task button, power button, and app window button. It also has hidden navbar, breathing sms and breathing missed calls. Please fix these, and _please_ remove line 35 (Slim PIE) because obviously only Slim is going to have it, and it already describes it in line 19.

Click to collapse



It's not flawless I know bit most of the listed things weren't there in the build I reviewed. 
Also it's not true only slim will have slim pie. Uxylon has it and carbon will have it soo much as well, I know that since the dev told me so.


----------



## jawz101 (Oct 16, 2013)

Dude, I made a publicly editable spreadsheet a couple years ago.  Just give edit rights to "public (anyone who has the link)".  It keeps a revision history so you can roll it back.  It's actually pretty cool because it shows the edits live.  Like which cell each person is on.


----------



## Hung0702 (Oct 16, 2013)

You didn't mention Tablet UI or its implementation.

For example, CM lacks TabUI capability. AOKP, Vanir, and PAC have it, but it's terribly implemented (battery/signal icons are undersized, navigation buttons have marginal dead spots in between them, leftmost nav button doesn't extend to the edge of the screen, notification drawer doesn't default to quick toggles even with notifications pending, and notification drawer buttons for switching between notifications and toggles is far too small).

PA fixes all of those problems in its implementation. However, when there are no notifications pending, the notification drawer doesn't default to toggles, it just pulls up a blank drawer and you have to switch to toggles.

You might not be utilitarian enough to use TabUI, but it's really important to many of us.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

Hung0702 said:


> You didn't mention Tablet UI or its implementation.
> 
> For example, CM lacks TabUI capability. AOKP, Vanir, and PAC have it, but it's terribly implemented (battery/signal icons are undersized, navigation buttons have marginal dead spots in between them, leftmost nav button doesn't extend to the edge of the screen, notification drawer doesn't default to quick toggles even with notifications pending, and notification drawer buttons for switching between notifications and toggles is far too small).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What does not utilitarian enough supposed to mean. Just because I've no usage for it doesn't mean I don't get it. I don't have any ui at all. I use gestures for everything so I'm mostly full-screen, so why should I use a permanent bar to make the screen smaller. I used tablet ui back when I was still depending on visible navigation, but things change. It would be also way to time consuming to test every little detail of every Rom, I get what you mean and I know of those issues but most people won't be affected by that anyways I think


----------



## piffsta1 (Oct 16, 2013)

Cyanogen has the option to screenshot in the power menu.


----------



## sobralense (Oct 16, 2013)

While the PA Rom is the most complete, they have some issues with stability, but I'm loving this rom.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

sobralense said:


> While the PA Rom is the most complete, they have some issues with stability, but I'm loving this rom.

Click to collapse



How in earth is PA the most complete 
They have almost nothing besides the hybrid engine, pie and halo. Almost all other Roms have that as well and much more. Not the hybrid engine maybe bit besides that everything PA has.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

piffsta1 said:


> Cyanogen has the option to screenshot in the power menu.

Click to collapse



Thx, noted, will update it


----------



## sobralense (Oct 16, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> How in earth is PA the most complete
> They have almost nothing besides the hybrid engine, pie and halo. Almost all other Roms have that as well and much more. Not the hybrid engine maybe bit besides that everything PA has.

Click to collapse



My bad.
Change the PA for PAC.
I missed the "C" word.  

But I came from ParanoidAndroid to PAC-Man Rom just to not lose hybrid + halo and get some AOPK features without the need to install Xposed.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

sobralense said:


> My bad.
> Change the PA for PAC.
> I missed the "C" word.
> 
> But I came from ParanoidAndroid to PAC-Man Rom just to not lose hybrid + halo and get some AOPK features without the need to install Xposed.

Click to collapse



OK, makes more sense now. Yes pac had most but also a lot of bugs and stability issues. I use it on my one x since there's not really an alternative available but it's not really a satisfying experience if things a constantly crashing and the phone rebooting


----------



## sobralense (Oct 16, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> OK, makes more sense now. Yes pac had most but also a lot of bugs and stability issues. I use it on my one x since there's not really an alternative available but it's not really a satisfying experience if things a constantly crashing and the phone rebooting

Click to collapse



I'm on Nexus 4(Mako), still testing, but latest update available (20131015) I got a more stable when disabled the hybrid function. The multi-task button lags a lot with it enable.

Hybrid Properties -> PA Configuration -> Interface -> "Enable per app color" (I think) and got almost lag-free multitask.

And also have "swipe2wake" + "swipe2lock" enabled on Mako by default.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

updated op just to clear up some things


----------



## Px80 (Oct 16, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> *here is the link to the* *database*

Click to collapse





parker09 said:


> Nice I did a column for Paranoid Android (as best I can - some features I don't know what they do) but did as best I could so if you want to copy & paste it.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VoZ1l0bWxoYnVzek9oNnhlWXc&usp=drive_web#gid=1
> 
> On the second sheet I started one ages ago and that's the style I went with, and you hover over for what their options are.

Click to collapse




Are these the same comparisons only one colourful the other minimal?


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

Px80 said:


> Are these the same comparisons only one colourful the other minimal?

Click to collapse



yes, seems like it. I just had the chance to look at it.
Will ask the creator for permission to use his since it seems way more professional.


----------



## parker09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah I was just messing around because those bright green/red colours hurt my eyes 

You can use the layout or whatever you want.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 16, 2013)

parker09 said:


> Yeah I was just messing around because those bright green/red colours hurt my eyes
> 
> You can use the layout or whatever you want.

Click to collapse



awesome,thx.
So I will make a copy and try to use that one for my next review and if everything is okay, i will replace the old one and stick to the new one.
I hope it´s okay if i get back to you if some questions come up since I am really a doc noob which is pretty obvious looking at mine.


----------



## Hung0702 (Oct 17, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> What does not utilitarian enough supposed to mean. Just because I've no usage for it doesn't mean I don't get it. I don't have any ui at all. I use gestures for everything so I'm mostly full-screen, so why should I use a permanent bar to make the screen smaller. I used tablet ui back when I was still depending on visible navigation, but things change. It would be also way to time consuming to test every little detail of every Rom, I get what you mean and I know of those issues but most people won't be affected by that anyways I think

Click to collapse



:0

Purely gestures? How utilitarian. Although it seems like a hassle to just check your battery or signal strength.

You could just have a single box for TabUI under each ROM. The entries would look like "NONE" "AOKP-style" "PA-style" since those are really the only things people care about, if they care about TabUI at all.

Wow. So util


----------



## iurnait (Oct 17, 2013)

PAC now has:

Hidden navbar (Through PA Prefs or Expanded desktop mode

Last app button
Kill task button
App window button
Power button

Breathing SMS
Breathing missed call
Active Display
Gesture Anywhere


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

delete


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

Hung0702 said:


> :0
> 
> Purely gestures? How utilitarian. Although it seems like a hassle to just check your battery or signal strength.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



by gestures i mainly mean quick bezel swipes but whatever.
Actually I could make an entry for TabUI but since you are the only one asking for it and I really don´t appreciate your attitude I won´t do it.
It sounds like you think you are better just because you use tablet UI, this doesn´t mean it´s better for everyone though
I am doing this as a purpose of a usefull tool for others and this is what I get,yeah no thx...


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

iurnait said:


> PAC now has:
> 
> Hidden navbar (Through PA Prefs or Expanded desktop mode
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never meant hidden navbar but auto hide navbar, my bad, corrected it. That´s not the same thing as hidden.
I know thise options are now there, but I am not really sure yet how to handle updated features because it doesn´t match the ones when i reviewed it and I can´t update all ROMs all the time but also don´t want to update only some few of them. Will have to think how I want to handle that in the future.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

Announcement 
I decided to make some rather drastic changes. More info in the update tomorrow but fyi the database will be open to edit for public and I will use the new better designed version made by @parker09. Credit for the new layout goes entirely to him. 
I think this is the better way to make the database grow smarter and faster. Should be a win win for everyone I hope


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

*Update 2*
Big change, after all what I read, I finally decided to make the database *open to edit for public*. Everyone can add ROMs and changes as he wishes to. I only ask users to be resposible and keep everything clean. Feel free to make new entries or correct errors if found. I think this is the best way for the database to grow.
The 2nd change is the move to another design made by @parker09 that is way nicer and better in my opinion.
The old one will still stay but won´t be updated anymore I think. So don´t forget to change your current link to the new one.
*BIG THX* to everyone in advance who decides to particate on working on the database, I hope the new way is a win for everyone.


----------



## cordell12 (Oct 17, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> Maybe it didn't have it back when I reviewed it or I missed it. Will change it later. Thanks for the heads up

Click to collapse



you prob missed it. most ROMs have the setting in interface or somewhere else besides the MMS app like SlimBean.

thanks :good:


----------



## josegalre (Oct 17, 2013)

I see that pacman's date August 25, 2013, is used is you can put to the latest nighly? I ask because there are several functions that have been implemented, as a long press, touch,


----------



## penser (Oct 17, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> It's not flawless I know bit most of the listed things weren't there in the build I reviewed.
> Also it's not true only slim will have slim pie. Uxylon has it and carbon will have it soo much as well, I know that since the dev told me so.

Click to collapse



As for SlimPIE, just specify under other PIE. And I'm assuming you're running very old or unofficial builds because all those features have been in PAC since 4.2.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

penser said:


> As for SlimPIE, just specify under other PIE. And I'm assuming you're running very old or unofficial builds because all those features have been in PAC since 4.2.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I used the build that is stated in Uhr database. Also 4.3 from start didn't have all the 4.2 features yet since they weren't ported yet to that point in time


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

josegalre said:


> I see that pacman's date August 25, 2013, is used is you can put to the latest nighly? I ask because there are several functions that have been implemented, as a long press, touch,

Click to collapse



You can do this yourself now if you want to. That's why I made the database open to public


----------



## penser (Oct 17, 2013)

It seems as though people are using modified versions of specific ROMs (like Cyanogenmod) and are judging them based on the _modified_ ROM's features, such as "other PIE" for Cyanogenmod it says it uses SlimPIE, which is _definitely_ not true.

Also, for CM's "other pie" it says it uses SlimPIE, yet the SlimPIE line (31) is not checked. People, please get your facts straight, and use the pure ROM not a customized version of it.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

penser said:


> It seems as though people are using modified versions of specific ROMs (like Cyanogenmod) and are judging them based on the _modified_ ROM's features, such as "other PIE" for Cyanogenmod it says it uses SlimPIE, which is _definitely_ not true.
> 
> Also, for CM's "other pie" it says it uses SlimPIE, yet the SlimPIE line (31) is not checked. People, please get your facts straight, and use the pure ROM not a customized version of it.

Click to collapse



When I'm at home I'll check the database and correct obvious mistakes. I already noticed them myself


----------



## jazzyseesaw (Oct 17, 2013)

*Wrong CyanogenMod version*

This document only refers to CyanogenMod 10.1 and not 10.2 nightly build and makes it look like CyanogenMod is not worth using which is untrue.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

jazzyseesaw said:


> This document only refers to CyanogenMod 10.1 and not 10.2 nightly build and makes it look like CyanogenMod is not worth using which is untrue.

Click to collapse



Can't be initially when I filled out cm I definitely used a 10.2 nightly as stated in the database. Maybe someone changed something, I noticed there were some wrong details this afternoon.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

Who deleted the carbon Rom column? Cmon why mess things up?


----------



## zerosys (Oct 17, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> Who deleted the carbon Rom column? Cmon why mess things up?

Click to collapse



Thats why you cant let access everyone to such a great idea, there are always people who dont care...
Do you have a backup?


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

septigation said:


> Thats why you cant let access everyone to such a great idea, there are always people who dont care...
> Do you have a backup?

Click to collapse



Yes I have a backup and there's also a roll back option. That's the main reason it's open anyways. It's back again but with wrong values, will check it later. 
Thing is, if I do it alone everyone is complaining it's wrong and outdated but letting others do it results in complaining things are changed or missing. Either way I'm the one to blame at the end


----------



## zerosys (Oct 17, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> Yes I have a backup and there's also a roll back option. That's the main reason it's open anyways. It's back again but with wrong values, will check it later.
> Thing is, if I do it alone everyone is complaining it's wrong and outdated but letting others do it results in complaining things are changed or missing. Either way I'm the one to blame at the end

Click to collapse



Yes thats the problem, i would let others have access too, like you said if you do it alone it would be a lot of work...
But nobody hat the idea to do this before, so in my opinion you did the right thing, if other people mess it up its their fault.
Thumbs up to you!


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

Right now it looks like following.
Someone messed up the order of items, especially the date and version of the ROMs. This mess wasn't what I had in mind and I'm not happy about it.
Either someone fixes that until tomorrow or I will take public access back and only allow usera to edit after they asked me for allowance via PM so I have a better overview who changes what. Sorry it had to come this way, it would be really sad if this thing would turn out so badly.


----------



## zerosys (Oct 17, 2013)

I guess noone will fix this... sad but its like that. I would do it but i am hounest, i would mess up more then help.
But controlled access via PM is a good idea i think. Probably only people who really wanna help would ask for access.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 17, 2013)

Database is locked to public editing until I bring things back to normal. If someone wants permissions, contact me via PM


----------



## SecUpwN (Oct 18, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> Thing is, if I do it alone everyone is complaining it's wrong and outdated but letting others do it results in complaining things are changed or missing. Either way I'm the one to blame at the end

Click to collapse



Why not let 3 or 4 people you know well edit or at least review the stuff before showing it off to the screaming crowd?


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 18, 2013)

SecUpwN said:


> Why not let 3 or 4 people you know well edit or at least review the stuff before showing it off to the screaming crowd?

Click to collapse



Because I never planned to go to broad public with the database. It was only planned to support my video reviews so I won´t have to mention all features and keep the reviews shorter but still informative and for that the status of the database was good enough for me but like it seems it´s nowhere near being good enough for the xda users. I only posted it here because someone asked me to and I thought why not.
Didn´t know people would see it so serious that it isn´t upto date and not complete with all ROMs, it would have otherwise slowly grown review after review.
I don´t know any people who would wanna participate so I´m on my own. 
I am sure some people wanna help out since some changes already were made. I hope those users will contact me via pm. I don´t wanna go public anymore since I can´t keep track of who changes what.


----------



## nexus7lte (Oct 18, 2013)

This is some fantastic work!  Thanks for the data.  I cant help but wish there was another column just for Xposed Framework mods because I would love to see how many of these ROMs have features that canNOT be found by just adding another module to xposed.  I loved a lot of these ROMs in the past but for now im just keeping it stock rooted with plenty of xposed modules until things get better.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 18, 2013)

nexus7lte said:


> This is some fantastic work!  Thanks for the data.  I cant help but wish there was another column just for Xposed Framework mods because I would love to see how many of these ROMs have features that canNOT be found by just adding another module to xposed.  I loved a lot of these ROMs in the past but for now im just keeping it stock rooted with plenty of xposed modules until things get better.

Click to collapse



good idea, i think this can be arranged...soon


----------



## Hung0702 (Oct 18, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> by gestures i mainly mean quick bezel swipes but whatever.
> Actually I could make an entry for TabUI but since you are the only one asking for it and I really don´t appreciate your attitude I won´t do it.
> It sounds like you think you are better just because you use tablet UI, this doesn´t mean it´s better for everyone though
> I am doing this as a purpose of a usefull tool for others and this is what I get,yeah no thx...

Click to collapse



I'm glad one clause of one sentence had such a profound effect on you! I've always prided myself on insulting people as indirectly and succinctly as possible. Good thing no one else uses TabUI. Would be a shame to expose people to a UI layout they likely know little about and could benefit from.

I hope your pedestal continues to be truly comfortable!


----------



## zerosys (Oct 18, 2013)

Maybe you can also add the swipe function ins the notification drop down menu, i dont know how this is called. A lot of roms dont have this, i mean swiping to the right in the notification menu opens quick settings panel menu... me personally dont use roms which removed that.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 18, 2013)

septigation said:


> Maybe you can also add the swipe function ins the notification drop down menu, i dont know how this is called. A lot of roms dont have this, i mean swiping to the right in the notification menu opens quick settings panel menu... me personally dont use roms which removed that.

Click to collapse



You are right that's a rare seen feature but that is no option afaik, either it's there or not. I can take that in as well, no problem. Which roms do still use that, only know of pac just coming in mind


----------



## zerosys (Oct 18, 2013)

Carbon rom uses it, ProBam uses it too (i used probam a long time, maybe i can make a whole column for it if you want...),
i can test it on revolt, aokp and temasek cm and a couple other soon..


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 18, 2013)

septigation said:


> Carbon rom uses it, ProBam uses it too (i used probam a long time, maybe i can make a whole column for it if you want...),
> i can test it on revolt, aokp and temasek cm and a couple other soon..

Click to collapse



Awesome, cool 
Will make the announcement with all the rules in about 4 hours


----------



## zerosys (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok i flashed a couple of roms now.
First the roms which do use that feature:
Slim Bean, Liquid Smooth, ProBAM, Carbon, PAC-man and a pretty cool rom called Schizo, but its a german rom so i guess its not relevant...

Roms which dont use it:
AOKP,Revolt,Paranoid Android and i dont tested it but i am pretty sure that CyanogenMod dont use it.

In each cased i flashed newest Version of rom, either Nightly, Weekly or last release.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 18, 2013)

septigation said:


> Ok i flashed a couple of roms now.
> First the roms which do use that feature:
> Slim Bean, Liquid Smooth, ProBAM, Carbon, PAC-man and a pretty cool rom called Schizo, but its a german rom so i guess its not relevant...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, great effort, thx.


----------



## zerosys (Oct 18, 2013)

Also i noticed Carbon rom has Notification Shortcuts ans Notification Behavior, in your database it says no. Breathing SMS can be activated in SMS Settings, your database says no...

And i have to thank you, sry for the offtopic but because of a review about RevoltROM on your TheDroidEffect website in which you said "before revolt rom i used carbon", i tested carbon rom and its great. Till yesterday i used ProBAM rom which was very great but after new update i had immense problems so i needed a new rom and it seems that i found it in Carbon.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 18, 2013)

septigation said:


> Also i noticed Carbon rom has Notification Shortcuts ans Notification Behavior, in your database it says no. Breathing SMS can be activated in SMS Settings, your database says no...
> 
> And i have to thank you, sry for the offtopic but because of a review about RevoltROM on your TheDroidEffect website in which you said "before revolt rom i used carbon", i tested carbon rom and its great. Till yesterday i used ProBAM rom which was very great but after new update i had immense problems so i needed a new rom and it seems that i found it in Carbon.

Click to collapse



Glad I could help. Don't take the database on carbon as right. Back when I tested it it was an early 4.3 build and had lots of stuff still missing. 
A lot of stuff has to be updated. 
Would be great if there would be a maintainer for every Rom, highly unlikely though


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 18, 2013)

*to all users who want to participate on maintaining and contributing to the database please read Update 3 in the OP*


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 18, 2013)

septigation said:


> Maybe you can also add the swipe function ins the notification drop down menu, i dont know how this is called. A lot of roms dont have this, i mean swiping to the right in the notification menu opens quick settings panel menu... me personally dont use roms which removed that.

Click to collapse



added that entry, don't know the name either, I am just calling it "swiping notification/quick settings" for now


----------



## zerosys (Oct 18, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> added that entry, don't know the name either, I am just calling it "swiping notification/quick settings" for now

Click to collapse



Awesome.. currently i am using Carbon and it seem like i will use it for a while, if you want i can take the carbon part in the database


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 18, 2013)

septigation said:


> Awesome.. currently i am using Carbon and it seem like i will use it for a while, if you want i can take the carbon part in the database

Click to collapse



awesome, would be nice. Already have maintainers for pacman and PA now. Also did some additions to the database like a update history and a list of maintainers.
If you want to participate just follow the steps in Update 3 in OP, thanks.

THANKS to everyone contributing, this will make things so much better for everyone :good::good::good:


----------



## lordbalmon (Oct 19, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I can help you keep up the database. I posses a SGS2 I9100 and mostly run SlimBean. I can help you keep it up to date with that if you require any help. And on another note, thank you for this helpful treat.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 19, 2013)

lordbalmon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can help you keep up the database. I posses a SGS2 I9100 and mostly run SlimBean. I can help you keep it up to date with that if you require any help. And on another note, thank you for this helpful treat.

Click to collapse



please follow the steps in update 3 in the OP to get permissions


----------



## dacorsa (Oct 19, 2013)

thanks for all u do...this post is beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## drinfernoo (Oct 20, 2013)

This is fantastic, especially for people new to the custom ROM scene. Another thing that would be cool to add would be examples of features. This could be a quick .gif or screenshot of specific features, so that people could see what a feature is if they've never heard of it.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 20, 2013)

drinfernoo said:


> This is fantastic, especially for people new to the custom ROM scene. Another thing that would be cool to add would be examples of features. This could be a quick .gif or screenshot of specific features, so that people could see what a feature is if they've never heard of it.

Click to collapse



already on the to-do list just not sure how to integrate the screenshots. But I made at least one video showing off a few features, it´s the feature explained vide.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 20, 2013)

The team and I made some nice progress again today...


----------



## jrudyk (Oct 20, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> already on the to-do list just not sure how to integrate the screenshots. But I made at least one video showing off a few features, it´s the feature explained vide.

Click to collapse



How about you add a row for a link to an imgur or Flickr gallery? 

Sent from my extra-Carbonated Nexus 4 on XDA Premium 4 mobile. Updates are the best thing in the world.


----------



## Px80 (Oct 20, 2013)

jrudyk said:


> How about you add a row for a link to an imgur or Flickr gallery?
> 
> Sent from my extra-Carbonated Nexus 4 on XDA Premium 4 mobile. Updates are the best thing in the world.

Click to collapse



Nice idea! Would like that too. 

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 20, 2013)

jrudyk said:


> How about you add a row for a link to an imgur or Flickr gallery?
> 
> Sent from my extra-Carbonated Nexus 4 on XDA Premium 4 mobile. Updates are the best thing in the world.

Click to collapse





Px80 said:


> Nice idea! Would like that too.
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The extra row for links is not the problem, I would just preferred a directly visible method but I don't see any better solution either so something like that will have to do it. 
So it will be like this, first there will be quick explanations in form of notes on the features and then screenshots could follow but of course this will come later since it takes more time to do all that but it's definitely on the to do list


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 20, 2013)

*UPDATE*
-"Using Xposed Framework" added to ROM list due to demand, not completey filled out yet
-a lot of additional groundwork(changes) have been done
-added quick explanation notes to features (not finished yet)
-added explanatory screenshots on to-do list due to demand


----------



## drinfernoo (Oct 20, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> already on the to-do list just not sure how to integrate the screenshots. But I made at least one video showing off a few features, it´s the feature explained vide.

Click to collapse



I was thinking just links on the name of the feature. Either to a video demonstration or a screenshot.

Also, I have no idea how it would be implemented, but device-specific lists would be awesome too.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 21, 2013)

*Update*
--------------------
- added list of features to OP
- a lot of big and important changes/additions were made today (rearranging the layout, color coding, added new features, explanations for all features etc.) - thx to @vedantgp


----------



## louisjms (Oct 21, 2013)

drinfernoo said:


> I was thinking just links on the name of the feature. Either to a video demonstration or a screenshot.
> 
> Also, I have no idea how it would be implemented, but device-specific lists would be awesome too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



This is being worked on. If you have a look on the gallery sheet, you will find a list of screens from different ROMs. It is being worked on and any screenshots please could be e-mailed to me (e-mail on profile) 

Thanks


----------



## denfokas (Oct 21, 2013)

Sad that such table didn't exist when I searched custom ROM for my nexus one. Spent lot of time. Thx for the table


----------



## KnightTim (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't open this at work... is there anyway that you could host this with something else? (also I get an error when I try to open it on my phone)


----------



## torxed (Oct 22, 2013)

As per usual any comparisons or detailed information about a rom rarely contains the following information:

* Default apps installed (Is Exchange support installed (and if so, is the SERVICE also uninstalled))
* NFC capabilities (have the driver been modified AND more importantly which driver is used broadcom or mifare compliant chipset)
* WiFi capabilities (again, is the modified driver in use?)


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 22, 2013)

torxed said:


> As per usual any comparisons or detailed information about a rom rarely contains the following information:
> 
> * Default apps installed (Is Exchange support installed (and if so, is the SERVICE also uninstalled))
> * NFC capabilities (have the driver been modified AND more importantly which driver is used broadcom or mifare compliant chipset)
> * WiFi capabilities (again, is the modified driver in use?)

Click to collapse



- not enough demand for the neccessary effort
- that´s more device specific not every device even has yet NFC, we can´t tell how it behaves on every device
- same as above


----------



## mtuckman (Oct 22, 2013)

Can anyone get into the database?  It either times out or gives me an error that too many requests have been made.

View attachment 2342849


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 22, 2013)

mtuckman said:


> Can anyone get into the database?  It either times out or gives me an error that too many requests have been made.
> 
> View attachment 2342849

Click to collapse



wow, didn´t know something like this could happen. You are right,can´t access it either. Hope it´s just temporary and nothing happened to it. Looks like i have to do regular backups just in case.


----------



## skirmisher (Oct 22, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> wow, didn´t know something like this could happen. You are right,can´t access it either. Hope it´s just temporary and nothing happened to it. Looks like i have to do regular backups just in case.

Click to collapse



The dreaded Lifehacker effect


----------



## drinfernoo (Oct 22, 2013)

mtuckman said:


> Can anyone get into the database?  It either times out or gives me an error that too many requests have been made.
> 
> View attachment 2342849

Click to collapse



Same here.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 22, 2013)

drinfernoo said:


> Same here.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



yeah sorry, seems to be too much access to it, I can´t access it either, only once but then it kicked me off.Hope it will improve tomorrow


----------



## svetinha (Oct 22, 2013)

same here...


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 22, 2013)

I already contacted Google, let´s wait and see. if the database is screwed or dead we have a problem.
My last backup is from 18th anbd since then practically everything was hugely changed and improved. I am not sure if I can/want recover all that again since it was a ****load of work of the whole team.
So let´s just hope for the best


----------



## jrudyk (Oct 23, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> I already contacted Google, let´s wait and see. if the database is screwed or dead we have a problem.
> My last backup is from 18th anbd since then practically everything was hugely changed and improved. I am not sure if I can/want recover all that again since it was a ****load of work of the whole team.
> So let´s just hope for the best

Click to collapse



Well, if something goes wrong, your in luck. (not saying that it going wrong is a good thing or anything). I have a backup from the 22nd (today). So if something is broken, I can restore it! 

Sent from my extra-Carbonated Nexus 4 on XDA Premium 4 mobile. Updates are the best thing in the world.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

jrudyk said:


> Well, if something goes wrong, your in luck. (not saying that it going wrong is a good thing or anything). I have a backup from the 22nd (today). So if something is broken, I can restore it!
> 
> Sent from my extra-Carbonated Nexus 4 on XDA Premium 4 mobile. Updates are the best thing in the world.

Click to collapse



Thanks for but I got the change 2h ago to make a backup already.If this keeps happening I think I'll have to think of a more reliable solution to host this for public and still giving us the chance to maintain it in the cloud. Can't  believe so many people visit the database but at least better than no one at all


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

skirmisher said:


> The dreaded Lifehacker effect

Click to collapse



Oh now I finally get what that is supposed to mean. Didn't even know the site before and just saw the article on G+. That explains it of course. More than 22.000 views already is definitely not that bad. The initial article on my of it didn't even reach 10% of that


----------



## chreddy (Oct 23, 2013)

I had lots of problems yesterday loading this document as well. Seems like it works now though. At least for me


----------



## BENETNATH (Oct 23, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> Thanks for but I got the change 2h ago to make a backup already.If this keeps happening I think I'll have to think of a more reliable solution to host this for public and still giving us the chance to maintain it in the cloud. Can't  believe so many people visit the database but at least better than no one at all

Click to collapse



you should give access to a picture snapshot of the table, so that guys interested by the content but not editable version can get access.

that would decrease the load on gdocs


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

BENETNATH said:


> you should give access to a picture snapshot of the table, so that guys interested by the content but not editable version can get access.
> 
> that would decrease the load on gdocs

Click to collapse



A picture doesn't work since the database has a lot of notes you have to hover over to get additional info also you have to scroll to see the whole thing, a picture just isn't enough.


----------



## BENETNATH (Oct 23, 2013)

ok,
i just found the thread due to a famous french blogger Korben who linked the doc too, based on the initial post.
so file is down currently..


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

BENETNATH said:


> ok,
> i just found the thread due to a famous french blogger Korben who linked the doc too, based on the initial post.
> so file is down currently..

Click to collapse



I will post a mirror in a few hours when I get the time. And also working to find a more reliable method. This happened due to ding featured on life hacker what caused this crazy high load. This was just totally unexpected


----------



## BENETNATH (Oct 23, 2013)

the dark side of the glory ^^


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

BENETNATH said:


> the dark side of the glory ^^

Click to collapse



I have a backup but I can´t even make a backup mirror of it due to the server load but you will get one as soon as possible. Is there a good export fromat I could use, then I could offer you the file to download uopdated once a day maybe as excel file xlsx?


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok, here a 3 mirrors, I hope this works for now. This version is about 11h old but should be fine since we couldn´t really update because of the high load ourself.
Please get back to me if that works...
ok forget that, no chance right now


----------



## jrudyk (Oct 23, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> Ok, here a 3 mirrors, I hope this works for now. This version is about 11h old but should be fine since we couldn´t really update because of the high load ourself.
> Please get back to me if that works...
> Mirror 2
> Mirror 3
> ...

Click to collapse



Just tried it, tells me I need permission. Sent a request as it told me too. 

Sent from my extra-Carbonated Nexus 4 on XDA Premium 4 mobile. Updates are the best thing in the world.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

jrudyk said:


> Just tried it, tells me I need permission. Sent a request as it told me too.
> 
> Sent from my extra-Carbonated Nexus 4 on XDA Premium 4 mobile. Updates are the best thing in the world.

Click to collapse



ok, wanted to ask you if you asked for those. Sorry this try doesn´t work since the server isn´t even able to allow me change permissions, I can access it but other than that everything keeps crashing the server. I have to remove those
PLEASE don´t ask for permissions anymore. Would be nice if this chaos would stop.
If anyone knows a viable solution I am all up for it :crying:

Jeremy, please delete your mirror links, people are getting crazy asking for permission


----------



## Juice3250 (Oct 23, 2013)

You really need to add Liquid Smooth onto this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

Juice3250 said:


> You really need to add Liquid Smooth onto this.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



if I find a maintainer for sure, I will review it soon and put it on but if I don´t find a maintainer for it I can´t promise for it to be always up to date.
Also I would have to get finally onto the database myself. Have a lot of stuff to fo like include screenshots and such stuff


----------



## Vihru (Oct 23, 2013)

i cant open it... too many request.. so  where i can find it?


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

Vihru said:


> i cant open it... too many request.. so  where i can find it?

Click to collapse



desperately working on it,hope i get some mirrors on soon...


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

*Mirror 2*

ok guys, try it and hope for the best, it´s a backup of yesterday but there where no real updates anyway. It´s just a temporary solution even if it works but so far, try your luck and tell me if you can get on it. No edit permissions here.


----------



## chreddy (Oct 23, 2013)

Seems like I was lucky earlier. About 10 minutes after I made my previous post, it didn't work again.



nimrodity said:


> *Mirror 2*
> 
> ok guys, try it and hope for the best, it´s a backup of yesterday but there where no real updates anyway. It´s just a temporary solution even if it works but so far, try your luck and tell me if you can get on it. No edit permissions here.

Click to collapse



This new mirror works fine here


----------



## BENETNATH (Oct 23, 2013)

i got access too on this one 

mokee rom is has missing, if you find somebody to add it, it's a nice piece of software


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

BENETNATH said:


> i got access too on this one
> 
> mokee rom is has missing, if you find somebody to add it, it's a nice piece of software

Click to collapse



we will slowly start adding more and more ROMs but before that we still have to improve some basic in layout and add things like a screenshot gallery for the ROM.

I am also planning on doing Screenshots and even videos to explain/show off certain features, what do you guys think, any interest for that ?


----------



## BENETNATH (Oct 23, 2013)

of course, and i totally agree with you, 
this kind of project nearly deserves its own website..^^
i would have there also a selector to tell i own this device, i want this and this feature, then you send to the topic


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

BENETNATH said:


> of course, and i totally agree with you,
> this kind of project nearly deserves its own website..^^
> i would have there also a selector to tell i own this device, i want this and this feature, then you send to the topic

Click to collapse



Sorry can you be a bit more specific, didn't really understand that post correctly


----------



## BENETNATH (Oct 23, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> Sorry can you be a bit more specific, didn't really understand that post correctly

Click to collapse



sorry,
i was saying that i agree on the fact that you need to enhance to way to share the information.
And i was thinking that you should set-up a website, instead of having this info hidden in an xda topic.
and one of the feature of this website would allow the visitor to select his phone, then click the features he is interested (with explanation/videos)
and the website could recommend some roms, and even give a link of the appropriate topic or rom website

sounds clearer?


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 23, 2013)

BENETNATH said:


> sorry,
> i was saying that i agree on the fact that you need to enhance to way to share the information.
> And i was thinking that you should set-up a website, instead of having this info hidden in an xda topic.
> and one of the feature of this website would allow the visitor to select his phone, then click the features he is interested (with explanation/videos)
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah now I got it. Only a few hurdles for that. 
First I have no knowledge of creating a website and how to setup such a database there. And even if that would work I have no clue how such a selection based recommendation could be made, same goes for intelligently including those explanation screens/videos.
If someone here offers his help for such a thing I'm open for it but as I said I definitely couldn't ever pull off something like that. 
I'm also not sure if it would be viable enough to host such a site for the long term. Yes the demands have been so high the last too days even crashing the server thx to Lifehacker but I don't know if this trend will hold on. But it's still way to early for anything to decide, at least I'll keep it in mind because the idea sounds really interesting


----------



## BENETNATH (Oct 23, 2013)

ok, i'll follow that also 
and i think this tendency will continue, as there is each month a new candidate for the best new rom (sadly, few bring real new features)

for the device i work on, i've already done 7-8 different roms and we had to set-up a matrix with the info needed by the users.. (check it http://goo.gl/buJnFI)


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 24, 2013)

To everyone. 
Do not, i repeat, do not send me a mail asking for permission. 
I just got 200+ mails of people asking for it. Im not at my pc and cant give anybody permission and even if i wouldn't. I don't know what happened to public access but as soon as i get up i will give you public access again. 

No mails, ever, please


----------



## Roastmeat (Oct 25, 2013)

Why not include 2 benchmark tests for each?


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 25, 2013)

Roastmeat said:


> Why not include 2 benchmark tests for each?

Click to collapse



2 reasons
1. A benchmark for one device doesn't make much sense, those ROMs are available for a lot of devices and we don't have all the same, so it would just cause confusion mixing benchmarks of different devices.
2. Personally I don't think benchmark have anything to say about real life perfomance. My One X delivers good results if you want to but in real life it's total crap just for example. And Nexus devices are known for lower scrores than other OEMs phones and it's still able to hold up pretty good if not better.


----------



## steviemch (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice to see the amount of ROM's on the database since it first started.
The Rom features panel on the far left needs to stay static, if I scroll to the right to compare ROM's (e.g Vanir at the very end) I can't see what features I'm actually comparing, just a bunch of ticks and crosses.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 26, 2013)

steviemch said:


> Nice to see the amount of ROM's on the database since it first started.
> The Rom features panel on the far left needs to stay static, if I scroll to the right to compare ROM's (e.g Vanir at the very end) I can't see what features I'm actually comparing, just a bunch of ticks and crosses.

Click to collapse



then you are most probably viewing on a mobile device. On a desktop the feature list is static. I can´t change anything here on mobile devices, that´s not up to me.
The feature and ROM list are static, wouldn´t make much sense otherwise, i know.
BTW, Vanir is incomplete, I will try to fill in the blanks since I am reviewing it anyways right now


----------



## steviemch (Oct 26, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> then you are most probably viewing on a mobile device. On a desktop the feature list is static. I can´t change anything here on mobile devices, that´s not up to me.
> The feature and ROM list are static, wouldn´t make much sense otherwise, i know.
> BTW, Vanir is incomplete, I will try to fill in the blanks since I am reviewing it anyways right now

Click to collapse



No, I'm actually viewing on my laptop. The ROM list is indeed static but the feature list isn't (for me at least).  The feature list scrolls out of sight when scrolling right.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 26, 2013)

steviemch said:


> No, I'm actually viewing on my laptop. The ROM list is indeed static but the feature list isn't (for me at least).  The feature list scrolls out of sight when scrolling right.

Click to collapse



just double checked it, it´s static for me. Not sure why yours isn´t.
Also for all my maintainers, no one else mentioned such an issue before


----------



## steviemch (Oct 26, 2013)

nimrodity said:


> just double checked it, it´s static for me. Not sure why yours isn´t.
> Also for all my maintainers, no one else mentioned such an issue before

Click to collapse



Ah I know what's happened.
When I first opened the database I had a message saying I was viewing in "simple mode" (or words to that effect) because there was a high amount of traffic on the page.
I just shut it down and opened it up again, I seem to be viewing the regular page now and the feature list is now, indeed, static. 

Sorry about that!


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 26, 2013)

I checked the poll and some of you want more informations, could you please give some suggestions what you wanna see.
What won´t come are benchmarks for several reasons. Otherwise I´m open for suggestions


----------



## bdr9 (Oct 27, 2013)

CyanogenMod can take screenshots, activate Airplane Mode and change volume states from the power menu.


----------



## nimrodity (Oct 28, 2013)

sorry but I have to blow off some steam. 
Can't anyone see the big red text that says to follow the steps in this thread to get editing permissions?
I get half dozen requests every day but whenever I tell them to check the thread nothing happens.
I got about 30-40 requests at least but since the first 2 days gave passed no new maintainera had come up.
Either those people never wanted to maintain in the first place and don't even know what to do with the permissions or I don't know. 
Maybe they aren't XDA members but even if that's no real hurdle.
Anyways, would have been nice to get some more real maintainer because of my current 11 maintainer only a handful still maintain.
So please don't complain about rare or slow updates or start wondering if the database gets abandoned or closed.
Initially it was planned as a tool to support my reviews but it's way too big to contain it with a handful of people by now.
It's not like the demand seems to be low, because the limit of user at one time is always full and the database down a lot because of that.
OK enough complaining, hope a few people helping to maintain show up, if not, then not :silly:


----------



## lkjsoiuew (Nov 3, 2013)

Why do I need a google account to see the table?


----------



## wognwarren (Nov 3, 2013)

lkjsoiuew said:


> Why do I need a google account to see the table?

Click to collapse



Because it's made on Google spreadsheet.

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## drinfernoo (Nov 3, 2013)

lkjsoiuew said:


> Why do I need a google account to see the table?

Click to collapse



If you have an Android phone, and not a Google account, you're missing out. That goes double if you flash, or are thinking about flashing, custom ROMs.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lkjsoiuew (Nov 3, 2013)

drinfernoo said:


> If you have an Android phone, and not a Google account, you're missing out. That goes double if you flash, or are thinking about flashing, custom ROMs.

Click to collapse



It's the foremost purpose of flashing custom roms to get as far away from google as possible.


----------



## lkjsoiuew (Nov 3, 2013)

how about adding "type=view" to the link?


----------



## armydog13 (Nov 3, 2013)

lkjsoiuew said:


> It's the foremost purpose of flashing custom roms to get as far away from google as possible.

Click to collapse



Are you kidding? Please clarify. You're saying that is the foremost purpose for YOU, right? Because that certainly isn't the reason for everyone, and certainly not the majority of people who flash custom ROMs. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## drinfernoo (Nov 3, 2013)

lkjsoiuew said:


> It's the foremost purpose of flashing custom roms to get as far away from google as possible.

Click to collapse



I couldn't think of anything further from the truth. Custom ROMs automatically get you closer to Google's vision, simply because they are AOSP-based, and not TW, Blur, Sense, etc...

I honestly couldn't imagine the point of a lot of things on my phone without a Google account. YouTube, Keep, Gmail, Google Now, Drive, and many, many others, including third-party games and apps, take advantage of your Google account to sync settings, account information, emails, notes, saved games, etc... Even just Android. It will automatically sync your contacts and apps from Google's servers to your phone after a clean flash, typical of most custom ROM installs. The Play Store requires a Google account. Android Device Manager needs it too.

I think you've been misled by whatever you've read, since Google accounts are incredibly widespread and amazingly useful. That's not to mention the sheer ease of use and possibilities that are opened up by linking one with your Android device.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lkjsoiuew (Nov 3, 2013)

drinfernoo said:


> take advantage of your Google account to sync settings, account information, emails, notes, saved games, etc...

Click to collapse



Please don't care so much about me. I will not convert to the Gooooogle religion. 
You guys, despite being entitled "Senior" here, are obviously much too young for even having heard of Orwell or Huxley. Of course you don't care. It's your dearest toy. :laugh:


----------



## ahrion (Nov 3, 2013)

**popcorn**

Like a Mexican soap opera. Novelas up in this thread. 

Sent from my Optimus G Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## drinfernoo (Nov 3, 2013)

lkjsoiuew said:


> Please don't care so much about me. I will not convert to the Gooooogle religion.
> You guys, despite being entitled "Senior" here, are obviously much too young for even having heard of Orwell or Huxley. Of course you don't care. It's your dearest toy. :laugh:

Click to collapse



If you're going to reference dystopia, at least don't forget Bradbury and Rand 

I never said, nor did anyone, that we don't care, or that this is a toy. In most cases, custom ROMs are sought after to provide more and/or "OEM" features (Active Notifications, Multi-Window, etc...) while retaining the Google feel, without the OEM bloat.

To be honest, I have stopped caring about mobile privacy. It's all well and good that we now have Privacy Guard, SELinux, and Permissions Management, but that doesn't keep everyone out. I live in the US, and twelve years ago, the Patriot Act was passed, effectively making it legal for the government to spy on whomever they please. This was made incredibly obvious by the most recent rash of PRISM leaks, and it became clear that we are under surveillance, at all times, whether we like it or not. Having a Google account, or a credit card, or a cell phone, or even an unsecured Wi-Fi network, has no bearing.

The point is, if you want the convenience of being able to see things like this compilation, at the tip of your fingers, or anywhere else, get a Google account.

Done. We shouldn't have to revisit this.


Sent from my SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## munchy_cool (Nov 4, 2013)

aokp now has active display


----------



## jsmonu (Nov 7, 2013)

This is FAN-frikkin-TASTIC!!  Thanks for the effort, you guys!!

I would ask though if (whenever you can) you could also add a section of "Performance" or "Statistics" about each on standard conditions on a same device (mako maybe).. where purely the focus or answers are on:
- Screen On Time
- Battery Performance (overall)
- etc.?

Thanks again!

J


----------



## nimrodity (Nov 7, 2013)

jsmonu said:


> This is FAN-frikkin-TASTIC!!  Thanks for the effort, you guys!!
> 
> I would ask though if (whenever you can) you could also add a section of "Performance" or "Statistics" about each on standard conditions on a same device (mako maybe).. where purely the focus or answers are on:
> - Screen On Time
> ...

Click to collapse



I  don't really want that in the database, that's what  my video review are there for. Also most maintainers have different devices and I don't  to mix things  not to confuse people. Also things like screen time differ from person to person


----------



## Puneet Singh Chauhan (Nov 9, 2013)

Do Dirty Unicorns and Revolt ROMS have CM10.2's latest global blacklisting feature ?


----------



## nimrodity (Nov 9, 2013)

Puneet Singh Chauhan said:


> Do Dirty Unicorns and Revolt ROMS have CM10.2's latest global blacklisting feature ?

Click to collapse



Sorry, not even sure what this feature is, pretty busy with my Nexus 5 review this week 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## playswithphones (Nov 9, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Jubakuba (Nov 17, 2013)

GlowPad Torch CAME from AOKP...so obviously it has it.
It is NOT a Carbon-made feature.  They just shamelessly cherry-picked it and released a build with it before AOKP did.
I should know, I wrote it.


----------



## Kachongui (Nov 17, 2013)

I thought that my rom would be Dirty Unicorns but it's not available for GT-i9100 so I wonder which one would be perfect for me between PacMan and Carbon, official or unofficial linaro-sabermod version. Slimrom seems to be stable but some features like halo are missing so I need help to choose the most complete, stable and battety friendly rom. Is there anybody who tried all of them and could help me?


----------



## jrudyk (Nov 17, 2013)

Kachongui said:


> I thought that my rom would be Dirty Unicorns but it's not available for GT-i9100 so I wonder which one would be perfect for me between PacMan and Carbon, official or unofficial linaro-sabermod version. Slimrom seems to be stable but some features like halo are missing so I need help to choose the most complete, stable and battety friendly rom. Is there anybody who tried all of them and could help me?

Click to collapse



I've definitely tried all of them, and here are my experiences: If you LOVE features, and don't mind a rom being a bit bloated and battery hungry because of it, go for PAC. If you would rather have a very smooth, battery friendly experience, with all the features you need, go Carbon, which has been my daily driver for a very long time. Slimrom will give you the best battery life out of the three, but does lack some of those "useful but I never realised it" features. Also, if you want even BETTER battery life, make sure to flash a custom kernel like NEO as well, as this will help a lot. 

Press "thanks" if I helped you! 

Sent from my extra-Carbonated Nexus 4 on XDA Premium 4 mobile. Updates are the best thing in the world.


----------



## amirsat2012 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice work

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk 4


----------



## jsmonu (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree with @jrudyk above.. Tried all.. though I have a Nexus 4 and that opens up the possibilities more, but sure.. PAC Man is the answer to fully loaded feature packed option!  To keep a sane battery life, and lag free experience, SlimRom also kicks ass!  and they have regular updates and much more stable builds than any other I have experienced..


----------



## vinylmeister (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for that very helpful overview. Easy to sort things out!


----------



## jmmcglothin (Nov 22, 2013)

benkxda said:


> Thank your for publishing it here as well. This will be helpful for all of us. :good:

Click to collapse



I have used it a few times to track progress on my specific favorite ROMS


----------



## djb77 (Nov 27, 2013)

jmmcglothin said:


> I have used it a few times to track progress on my specific favorite ROMS

Click to collapse



Just wondering if you could add AllianceROM and The Galaxy Project to this list.


----------



## nimrodity (Nov 27, 2013)

djb77 said:


> Just wondering if you could add AllianceROM and The Galaxy Project to this list.

Click to collapse



I don't know those ROMs, don't think they are available for one of my devices. If you want to you could add them yourself


----------



## IIDr0iDJuNkiEII (Dec 5, 2013)

This is an awesome resource! 

Thanks!:good:


----------



## therealbene (Dec 10, 2013)

*Beanstalk update*

I noticed that Suspense Actions and Wakelock blocker is already available in 4.4.001, and 4.4.015 is already present in new phones. 

Awesome database, which made my comparison to decide a custom ROM to keep my eye on handy.
Thumbs up for all maintainers of the database!

I'm really curious about the seemingly-complete Dirty Unicorns. Does it become, in some sense, conqueror? 

Btw,
This is my first post, I'm a new user.. Hadn't the courage to edit.
I just tried Beanstalk 4.4.001 (waiting anxiously for 4.4.015 on my Xperia Acro S).
This is the first time I tried a custom ROM.


----------



## Moose0704 (Dec 11, 2013)

Love it, great job here!


----------



## kewinhdorff (Dec 14, 2013)

yeah this is niice  clarifies  alot !


----------



## louisjms (Dec 22, 2013)

*REQUEST*

Please could anybody with any clean screenshots of any of the ROMs on the database please send them in to us so we can add them to the database for reference! 

Thank You,
Louis (maintainer)


----------



## james.faction (Jan 23, 2014)

Isn't Chameleon OS one of the major releases too? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## nimrodity (Jan 23, 2014)

james.faction said:


> Isn't Chameleon OS one of the major releases too? Or am I mistaken?

Click to collapse



Not really, at least not in my book.


----------



## Neesk (Feb 27, 2014)

*news?*

no updates??? 
Can't test all roms, but big thanks for all, who were done all this work!!!!
But I didn't find a lot about Xenon HD and it's compare with pac man and carbon(((


----------



## nimrodity (Feb 27, 2014)

Neesk said:


> no updates???
> Can't test all roms, but big thanks for all, who were done all this work!!!!
> But I didn't find a lot about Xenon HD and it's compare with pac man and carbon(((

Click to collapse



I see some maintainers update some things from time to time, but I simply don´t have the time to update it myself anymore since I have to many things running at the moment. I would have wished it would have turned out more of a community thing here since the groundwork is all setup, but sadly it didn´t happen. It is hard to get how much work it is to keep it up to date with new stuff coming almost every day. Sorry


----------



## agsaweb (Feb 27, 2014)

Great job
useful information


----------



## fluffi444 (Apr 10, 2014)

Had this idea long time ago and it came up again a few minutes ago again... 

Quick search... Found your Post.... Great Job!!!!  Thanks for your work...


----------



## jawz101 (Apr 11, 2014)

This has been a great resource.  It's funny that it took so long for one of us to pull the trigger and make this reference.  Before it existed I thought it was mildly interesting but I actually refer to this file quite often.  I hope the major ROM developers pay attention as it's a very helpful reference to see what people like.


----------



## nimrodity (Apr 11, 2014)

jawz101 said:


> This has been a great resource.  It's funny that it took so long for one of us to pull the trigger and make this reference.  Before it existed I thought it was mildly interesting but I actually refer to this file quite often.  I hope the major ROM developers pay attention as it's a very helpful reference to see what people like.

Click to collapse



Actually I'm not sure how up to date it even is. I don't have the time to maintain the database myself anymore and I don't know what the others do but looking at the history I don't see much going on since a while what is quite sad. A lot of people have permissions but I never saw them actually edit anything. I hoped it would get self sustainable at some point


----------



## jawz101 (Apr 11, 2014)

It's funny because I always see that others are constantly viewing it.
You never know which implementation of a resource like this will be popular.  I don't use the xda database because your spreadsheet puts them all side by side which I prefer.  Oh well


----------



## nimrodity (Apr 12, 2014)

jawz101 said:


> It's funny because I always see that others are constantly viewing it.
> You never know which implementation of a resource like this will be popular.  I don't use the xda database because your spreadsheet puts them all side by side which I prefer.  Oh well

Click to collapse



no, sure it gets viewed just not edited a lot that´s the thing. I see every new edit and the last change was made feb 22th, so you see pretty old. I would even assume most are on jelly bean and not even on kitkat. It´s a powerful tool but only if maintained properly. I don´t what so many people wanted permissions for if they never edited something but they also weren´t capable of following the one big rule at the top, so yeah so much about that


----------



## airniedredd101078 (Apr 12, 2014)

*CM OHD2 custom S4 ROM*

Hi peepz, 

I have a CM OHD2 which I installed custom S4 ROM. flashing was successful, but I found out some bugs in it. Like, some default applications are encountering error such as "Unfortunately, ______ encountered error", apps like calendar, also in the messaging when I tried to edit the settings. And also, in the Android settings, Phone memory and SD card seems reversed,though they are showing correct storage size. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## nimrodity (Apr 12, 2014)

airniedredd101078 said:


> Hi peepz,
> 
> I have a CM OHD2 which I installed custom S4 ROM. flashing was successful, but I found out some bugs in it. Like, some default applications are encountering error such as "Unfortunately, ______ encountered error", apps like calendar, also in the messaging when I tried to edit the settings. And also, in the Android settings, Phone memory and SD card seems reversed,though they are showing correct storage size. Can anyone help me with this?

Click to collapse



sorry, but it seems you are totally in the wrong section here, please check the right one for your device to get some actual help


----------



## hidayatwahyu (Apr 15, 2014)

nice thread, it very helpful to me to choose which rom i'l use, thanks alot :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Dodgexander (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the useful spreadsheet.

I found an error when it comes to PIE. Probably because PIE was taken out of Paranoid Android.

Basically most roms listed as having PA Pie no longer contain it, presumably because they are based on the PA source and PA have taken the feature away. For example Carbon, AICP etc


----------



## nimrodity (Apr 23, 2014)

Dodgexander said:


> Thanks for the useful spreadsheet.
> 
> I found an error when it comes to PIE. Probably because PIE was taken out of Paranoid Android.
> 
> Basically most roms listed as having PA Pie no longer contain it, presumably because they are based on the PA source and PA have taken the feature away. For example Carbon, AICP etc

Click to collapse



Check the version, I don't think most people notice the database is pretty outdated for the biggest part. It's still jelly bean I assume


----------



## Swagthoo (Apr 23, 2014)

*Custom Roms*

I like PAC Rom for being an AIO Rom but when it comes to stability i prefer Paranoid Android or Cyanogenmod11


----------



## akashjavali (May 10, 2014)

*best rom*

i just feel liquid smooth 3.0 is best... just give a try :angel:


----------



## nimrodity (May 10, 2014)

akashjavali said:


> i just feel liquid smooth 3.0 is best... just give a try :angel:

Click to collapse



best for you maybe, I´ve tried it a few times and it´s great but has one deal breaker for me, the app settins xposed module doesn´t work because of their on the fly dpi changer, I wish they would just get rid of that


----------



## gcbxda (Jul 1, 2014)

Correction:

stock rom, navigation ring, cell B19

it says there is one spot and that it is for google now not customizable.

that is wrong. there is only one spot, but it is for whatever the user installs to answer to that activity.

on F-droid you can install HomeLauncher and use it instead. it is awesome.

thanks for the work on that table!


----------



## nuraH6 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Where is MoKee ROM???*

Why there is no MoKee ROM in this database - you should deffinetely include MoKee ROM


----------



## -8-DEAMON-8- (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello!

I have a suggestion here. Can someone add a tab with a little list or something in the Spreadsheet Database , with ROMs that are not in the database/first tab?

My first spontaneous idéa were that we could add new columns with the ROMs (like MoKee ROM, Android Revolution HD ect..). But that might not be good because there might be no maintainer to fill ticks/checkmarks for the feature.


Or does someone have other idéas to cover the "Unconscious incompetence"/"The hidden information"  (^^ : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_stages_of_competence )
??


----------



## nimrodity (Dec 29, 2014)

-8-DEAMON-8- said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a suggestion here. Can someone add a tab with a little list or something in the Spreadsheet Database , with ROMs that are not in the database/first tab?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry to stop you here but I don't think that's worth thinking about, I got tons of people asking for permissions to contribute to the database and NONE of them ever actually edited one single line, I have no clue why they wanted permission anyways, maybe they thought they need it just to access it, I don't know. I am very disappointed this thing didn't work out as expected at all, people are lazy, they only want stuff but not do anything for it, sorry but that is reality.


----------



## -8-DEAMON-8- (Dec 29, 2014)

nimrodity said:


> sorry to stop you here but I don't think that's worth thinking about, I got tons of people asking for permissions to contribute to the database and NONE of them ever actually edited one single line, I have no clue why they wanted permission anyways, maybe they thought they need it just to access it, I don't know. I am very disappointed this thing didn't work out as expected at all, people are lazy, they only want stuff but not do anything for it, sorry but that is reality.

Click to collapse



Well, after I read many posts in the thread, so it seems that a lot of people want to be able to edit the excel sheet. But I'm not in the paths of thought about getting permission to the spreadsheet right now.

So I was thinking about if someone else might want to make any list / new tab?
Hmm, the list with "ROMs-Not-In-The-Database-Yet" might be too long because there are a lot of ROMs out there?


----------



## nimrodity (Dec 30, 2014)

-8-DEAMON-8- said:


> Well, after I read many posts in the thread, so it seems that a lot of people want to be able to edit the excel sheet. But I'm not in the paths of thought about getting permission to the spreadsheet right now.
> 
> So I was thinking about if someone else might want to make any list / new tab?
> Hmm, the list with "ROMs-Not-In-The-Database-Yet" might be too long because there are a lot of ROMs out there?

Click to collapse



What? Many people want to? I gave anyone permissions who followed the rules obviously visible in the database and even those, sorry to call them like this , morons who didn't follow any of the rules. I gave like 50 users permissions and no one besides the core start team ever edited one letter or anything. I guess that's mostly idiots that found the database outside of xda and just did what they usually do, nothing useful. I think I'm just gonna delete it at one point, outdated as it is it's not worth anything anyways anymore .


----------



## chejofan (Jan 5, 2015)

nimrodity said:


> Someone asked me to create a thread here for my custom ROM comparison database, so that's what I'm doing here now.
> A few words from my side so you know what to expect of it and clear things up.
> This is the original text I posted on my blog, so I'll just put it up here as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your database. I'm a rookie in all android stuff and I was driving myself crazy with all this ROMs out there. Thanks to your table I could definitely choose one and stop being a ROMhopper. Man, it has been very difficult, much more than choosing a linux distribution. 

So thank you. Me and my device appreciate it.

Please, continue your great work. Sometime too much information can be overwhelming, specially for a newbie like. Works like yours are completely essential. I can tell you that I was very tired about reading very subjective affirmations about this topic, so a objective and scientific point of view like yours is priceless.

Thanks.
:fingers-crossed:


----------



## nimrodity (Feb 14, 2015)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE*

the database will continue on another thread *here*
Enjoy


----------



## velizarcho123 (Jun 11, 2016)

Where is the download link??


----------

